# December 26 2015 Santas Senecaville Slam Tournament



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Saturday December 26 2015 Santas Senecaville Slam Tournament $60 entry fee includes big bass 100% payback 8am to 3 pm. This event won't happen again for a long time so bring your small boats big boats might be hard to launch next week



Call Jamie Fabian 740-415-7229

He said big boats got in this last weekend.


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

egg nog & cookies at weigh in?

shakey


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I think we will all be stuffed by that time. Talked to Fabian yesterday big boats got in this last weekend. A buddy of his was out yesterday in that rain and caught 8 keepers.


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

Seneca has been on fire the last month, waters between 45-53 in the last 2 weeks. If the tournament is anything like they have been biting, wouldn't surprise me to see mid-upper teens for the win!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Did you guys get hit by the rain the 21st? Our lakes are starting to muddy up got a huge amount of rain in central Ohio.


----------



## dgatrell27 (Jan 10, 2012)

alumking said:


> Did you guys get hit by the rain the 21st? Our lakes are starting to muddy up got a huge amount of rain in central Ohio.


A buddy was out there today, he launched a big boat at the ramp with no issues. He left the outboard up and just used the trolling motor. He also said the water was clear, and he seen a guy that was taking pictures of several bass, one was over 4lbs! They are still biting!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Results.

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=539473399555581&id=423308804505375


----------

